# CZ 2075 RAMI BD > Review & Range Report



## Fleetwoodmac

Hi guys, this is SA from *TGF*. I'm the Site Admin there and I am sharing our small effort to review and test at the range the above mentioned gun.

REVIEW & RANGE REPORT - CZ 2075 RAMI BD










*Packing:*

Rami comes in a hard plastic case which is further enclosed in a cardboard box. Packings includes a spare magazine, a safety lock, a plastic cleaning rod and a cleaning brush. The documentation includes a certified fired target, a user's manual and a warranty card. Quite a few things in a small pistol case. 

*Finish, Looks and Manufacturing Quality:*










Rami is a very well finished gun and gives the look of a top end gun. The gun has a matte black polycoat finish which has been nicely done. With the normal magazine, Rami looks quite elegant but with the extended magazine, it looks a bit out of balance (bottom heavy) in the first look, though handling the gun is quite easy with the extended magazine. All external and internal parts are very well finished and there are no tooling marks and rough edges.

*Slide, Frame and Grip:*

*Rami has a well made forged steel slide in matte black polycoat finish*. As in all CZ75 slide-in-frame design, the slide grooves are on the outer side all along the length of slide. Accordingly, the slide is much lesser in width and height as compared to most other handguns. When fully assembled, slide houses the barrel, recoil mechanism, firing mechanism, extractor and ejector. Sights are fixed on the top in a dovetail.

The frame is made of aluminum alloy, has black polycoat finish and is quite light in weight. Full length slide grooves are located on the inside of the frame which provides a very tight slide to frame fitting, the secret of CZ75 model accuracy. Decoker lever, take down lever and mag release are located on the frame on left side and are non-ambidextrous. The mag release lever and decocker can however be installed towards the right side for left handed shooters.

Grips are made of checkered black rubber, provide a firm hold. Overall, the size of grips is quite small, as in case of most sub-compact handguns. Front and rear serrations on the frame provide good hold, however, with the standard 10 round magazine it is not easy to firmly hold the Rami, specially for shooters with big hands. With extended 14 round magazine which enhances the grip size to about 12 mm, hold is not an issue though it enhances the overall gun size and sort of compromises its concealability a little.

*Action and Barrel:*

CZ 2075 RAMI is a short recoil operated, locked brech pistol which uses the Browning linkless cam locking system. On firing, this system locks the barrel and slide together with the help of a lug which is part of the barrel and fits into the recesses on the roof of the slide. After initial recoil stroke, the barrel is cammed downwards at the rear, allowing the slide to continue the recoil stroke and eject the spent cartridge.

The barrel is of high quality, is made of hammer forged steel and is a little less than 3 inches in length. Like most other CZ handguns, the barrel is not chrome plated. Despite its tiny size, the remarkable accuracy of the gun speaks of a very precise rifling of lands and grooves in the barrel.

*Trigger Mechanism:*

CZ 2075 RAMI has a DA / SA trigger. The trigger pull measures approximately 1.6-2.5 lb in SA and 5.5 lb in DA mode.

Not a great trigger really, Rami's trigger has quite a long pull and then some creep before it finally breaks. The breaking however is quite sharp. During dry firing, I was not impressed with the trigger at all, however, after shooting the gun, I realised that despite the creep and pull, the trigger allowed me to achieve a clean break most of the time. I think after shooting over 300-400 rounds, the creep should reduce and that would make it a remarkable trigger.

*Recoil Mechanism:*

For a gun of this small size, Rami does not have a strong recoil though it still jolts the hand of the shooter. If I have to compare it, its far more than Makarov and far less than a Taurus PT145. Nevertheless, the overall balance of the gun makes it quite convenient to place a quick and accurate second shot, though not as good as a Makarov. The double recoil spring helps in reducing the recoil a great deal. Surprisingly, the recoil guide rod is made of plastic 

*REVIEW OF SIGHTS, MAGAZINE, RELIABILITY, MAINTENANCE, SUITABILITY OF PURPOSE AND SAFETY MECHANISM ARE GIVEN IN THE COMPLETE REVIEW HERE.* 

*Accuracy:*

Below are the results of Rami's accuracy conducted from 10, 20 and 30 M.

*Accuracy Test - CZ 2075 Rami*
Condition:	NIB
Dist: 10, 20 & 30 M
Ammo: POF 2Z
Sequence:	5 shots from 10 M, 5 from 20M and 5 from 30M on the same target.
Stoppages: None out of 15 bullets. 
*Precision Shooting Score: 132 / 150 **(88%)*
*Groups*
- 10 M................1.2 inches (50/50 pts)
- 20 M................1.2 inches (50/50 pts)
- 30 M................3.4 inches (45/50 pts)
- ....................... *145/150 (93.33%)*
*Overall Score*......... 132+145=*277 / 300 (92.33%)*
*Accuracy Rating:	EXTREMELY ACCURATE*










I have carried out accuracy tests of many guns and I can tell you that most of the large size handguns wouldn't be able to shoot more accurately than a sub-compact Rami. Boy, 1.2 inches from 20 M is remarkable accuracy

*Now few results from range sessions conducted with CZ 2075 RAMI. All target have been shot using both hands, without any support.* The distance, ammo and other details are given on the targets.










_*4 string of 5 bullets each were shot from 15 M, in standing position with hands un-supported. Rami make an average group of 2.6 inches which is not at all bad for a combat handgun of any size.*_

*COMPLETE REVIEW AND OTHER ACCURACY TESTS WITH HI-RES IMAGES ARE AVAILABLE AT TGF. Click here to access.*


----------

